#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  Draaien met MP3's

## Marcel B

In het oude forum heb ik het lang geleden ook al eens geprobeerd, en nu dus nog maar eens ...

Wie gebruikt er, met zijn drive in show, MP3 systemen naast zijn, of in plaats van zijn draaitafels/CD-players/MD-players.

Ik bedoel dan voornamelijk de echte professionele systemen die er inmiddels in de handel zijn, compleet met bijvoorbeeld een 19&quot; control unit zoals we die ook van bijvoorbeeld de Denon CD-players kennen.

Graag zou ik van gebruikers willen weten of dit soort systemen de kwaliteit en het bedienings gemak van bijvoorbeeld de eerder genoemde Denon CD-players evenaren, of zelfs overtreffen. Persoonlijk zie ik veel voordelen van dit soort systemen boven CD-players, als je het grootste deel van je collectie op de computer zet dan scheelt dat een mooi stukje koffers sjouwen, je hebt altijd je volledige collectie bij je en het maakt het zoeken naar dat ene op nummer op een oude verzamel CD er een stuk makkelijker op (shit, op welke CD stond die track ook alweer, ik neem aan dat de meesten dit wel kennen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>).

Nadelen zie ik echter ook, we weten allemaal hoe stabiel Windows is, en het gevaar van een hard disc crash is zeker bij mobiel gebruik een groot risico.

Graag zou ik dus de ervaringen met dit soort systemen te weten komen, persoonlijk ben ik ervan overtuigd dat dergelijke systemen een grote toekomst hebben, als de betrouwbaarheid maar goed zit.

Op http://www.bpmstudio.com is informatie te vinden over een dergelijk systeem, uiteraard is dit verkoop informatie, en dus lijkt alles ideaal, nu nog wat reacties uit de praktijk !!

GRTNX,

Marcel

----------


## pieterjan

uu je mag wel illegale mp3 draaien op een feestje zolang het maar een besloten feest is (daarmee bedoel ik dat er niemand bij de duer kaartjes staat te verkopen) ZET ER DUS BIJ IN HET CONTRAKTJE DAT JE MAAKT DAT HET OM EEN BESLOTEN FEEST GAAT  kan niemand je iets maken  :Smile: 

pieter-jan jochems
jochems drive in shows

----------


## Mark

Die laatste opmerking van PierJan slaat (volgens mij) helemaal nergens op! Waarom zou je op een besloten feest wel illegale muziek morgen draaien en op een normaal feest niet? Volgens mij mag het nooit! 

Een jongen die ook draait is een keer aangehouden op controle van de politie. Hij is toen van de weg gehaald. De politie heeft toen op illegale cd's en alcohol gecontroleerd. Gelukkig lagen zijn cd-koffers helemaal onderop zodat de politie ze niet zag. Maar als ze ze gevonden had ie een hele tijd kunnen werken om die rechten van de muziek terug te betalen + boete.

Mark

----------


## -Aart-

Volgens mij is dat ook onzin.
Wij zijn een besloten studentenvereniging, maar mogen daarom toch echt geen illegale muziek draaien. Dat zouden we wel willen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>, zeker met onze huidige internetverbinding <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>.
Als iemand tijdens zijn bardienst of desnoods als DJ eens een volkomen illegaal nummertje draait doen we daar niet moeilijk over, maar (bijna?) alle muziek van de vereniging is aanwezig op de echte CD's. 
Wel zijn we druk bezig om alles te MP3'en zodat barmensen muziek van de dixo kunnen draaien zonder het risico dat er CD's verdwijnen.

----------


## flordan

Is misschien VTT Virtual Turn Tables iets? Wij zijn er vroeger mee begonnen met alleen maar MP3tjes... Dit scheelde ons in die tijd een mebgpaneel, 2 cd spelers en koffers vol met cd's... mijn conclusie, beginnen met mp3tjes: Okee, in een kroeg mp3tjes: okee, maar met een goede show of in een discotheek: Cdspelers of met de plaat! Je wilt je zelf zoveel mogelijk vrijheid geven tijdens het draaien, mijn ervaring is, is dat ik die vrijheid alleen heb als ik met mijn pioneertjes of met met technicjes bezig ben... 

Ps. Als je overigens toch met de mp3 wilt gaan draaien, vervoer dan in ieder geval de HD in je binnenzak, via zo'n sleufding(term ontschiet me ff) en nog een tip: zet je computer niet te dicht bij je boxen, magnetisme...

DS Events - makes the music moving

----------


## RDH

HDD bracket..
en neem dan ook een 2e bracket mee als backup

----------


## DeMennooos

makes the music moving?
Is dat zoiets als 
makes sound go dark?


Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## flordan

Ach er moet nog wat aan de slogan gesleuteld worden, ik weet het... maar ja verzin jij is ff wat voor een evenementenbureau? is toch moeiluker dan je denkt... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

DS Events - makes the music moving

----------


## Mark

We gaan wel een beetje off-topic...

Maar maak er dan van: Makes the people moving (of dancing). Geluid beweegd zo ie zo.

Mark

----------


## moderator

Mag dat gelul over die slogan ergens anders (bij voorkeur in het KMRF)
vond het nou net de goede kant opgaan met de ideeen over MP3...

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## flordan

je hebt gelijke beste moderator... back to business:

MP3!

DS Events - makes the music moving

----------


## Mark

Volgens mij vallen we in herhaling... Dat van die bracket zegt Menno al in de 7e post! Betekend dat mensen niet eens meer het begin lezen, als het meer dan 2 pagina's wordt, voordat ze een reactie plaatsen.

Mark

----------


## Reemski

Er wordt hier heel wat gezegt over het wel of niet illigaal zijn van gedownloade mp3tjes.

Ten eerste: Over gedownloade mp3's heb je helemaal geen Buma/Stemra rechten betaald, dus het afspelen ervan is illigaal, waar dan ook: thuis, open feest/ besloten feest. (Tenzij je het nummer al gekocht hebt)

Tevens is ook het afspelen van muziek (cd / mp3 / whatever) voor een publiek illigaal als je hierover geen extra rechten betaald. Net als een radiostation laat jij je muziek horen aan een publiek. En ook hiervoor wil de Buma/Stemra graag een extra zakcentje krijgen. Dus eigenlijk moet hier ook extra voor betaald worden. (zo zijn dus ook veel studentenver. illigaal bezig denk ik. Ook met gekochte cd's)

Correct me if i'm wrong. Maar dit is mij verteld.

M.v.g.

----------


## michiel

Als je een ceedeetje koopt, dan betaal je daar toch voor?? Waarom zijn ze anders zo duur? 



Groeten, michiel

----------


## ralph

Reemski: jouw informatie is niet helemaal juist, is zeg maar: onvolledig.

Wanner je plaatjes gaat draaien in een (horeca) gelegenheid maak je een contract met de mensen die jou boeken.
In dat contract neem je op:
"Buma/stemra en sena rechten dienen door de contractant B (jouw klant) te worden voldaan"

De meeste openbare gebouwen betalen netjes een jaarlijkse bijdrage aan de BUMA.

Wanneer heb je nu een probleem: je huurt een locatie en gat een feest geven. Dan moet je dus ook ff flappen opzij gaan leggen voor de BUMA.

Eerder werd al een juridisch knelpuntje aangegeven:
je draait in een kroeg. Die kroegbaas betaald netjes zijn BUMA afdrage. Nu kom jij daar en je draait illigale cd's of illigale MP3.
Is dit nu afgedicht omdat die kroegbaas al BUMA rechten had betaald?

Is een leuke casus...

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## DeMennooos

Heren, heren.
via www.buma.nl kun je een hoop terugvinden en zelfs het telefoonnummer van de Buma. Misschien is het een beter plan om eens met die gasten rechtstreeks contact te zoeken en een officieel schrijven van hun te plaatsen in het forum.

Zoals pasgeleden ergens gelezen over illegale software:
"De Nederlander vindt het stelen van een mars erger dan het gebruiken van gekopieerde software"

Die stelling lijkt mij ook van toepassing op de al dan niet illegaal vraag van mp3tjus. De enige instantie die je daar het juiste antwoord op kan geven is... TADA! De Buma...

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Reemski

Ralph, je hebt helemaal gelijk. 

Ik bekeek het even vanaf mijn kant. Ik werk nog niet met contracten (zoals bijna alle klein tot middelbare dixootjes), dus ik ga er niet van uit dat mijn klanten dit bedrag betalen aan de BUMA (of er uberhaubt iets vanaf weten). Natuurlijk alle openbare ruimtes en partyzalen wel. Maar bv: de bedrijfsfeesten in eigen hal niet.
Nu neem ik aan dat degene die met gedownloade mp3's draaien, of dit overwegen, enkel zulke kleinschalige feesten draaien. 

Bedankt voor de aanvulling Ralph, want ik wilde toch dit probleem even in ons midden gooien

PS: als de locatie betaald mag je volgens mij wel je illi mp3s draaien....  Maar niet thuis luisteren he!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## DeMennooos

Reemski welk deel van illegaal snap je niet?

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Reemski

Wanneer een locatie de BUMA betaald om muziek te draaien binnen de toko. Dan vallen die mp3tjes hier toch zeker ook onder. 

Mp3 is illigaal wanneer je geen rechten over het nummer hebt betaald. Als de locatie dit heeft gedaan mag het nummer toch gewoon op de locatie afgespeeld worden??!!  

Of snap ik het echt niet....

----------


## crazydj16

De lokatie betaald geen rechten aan de buma over een bepaald nummer. 

De lokatie betaald omdat ze muziek vertonen voor meerdere mensen, kortom je mag dan nogsteeds geen mp3's draaien, want deze zijn nogsteeds illegaal. 

In theorie zouden de mp3's pas legaal zijn als jij rechten over ieder nummer zou betalen dat je draait. Net zoals bij de vertoning van videobanden voor meerdere mensen, waarbij je aan de buma de titels van de banden moet doorgeven. Of het echter mogelijk is op die manier weet ik niet.

khoop dat het iets duidelijker is geworden.



-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## DeMennooos

Zullen we het maar op het laatste zinnetje houden?

Een voorbeeldje misschien maakt dit het makkelijker.
Hoe redeneert veel personeel:
Mijn baas koopt Windows XP, Office XP, Photoshop, Illustrator, Autocad, Autosketch, SQL server, 2000 Advanced server en nog wat dingetjes. Voor mijn werk heb ik dat nodig en omdat ik heel misschien ooit in de hele verre toekomst wel eens thuis zou kunnen gaan werken neem ik die software mee naar huis en installer ik het want mijn baas heeft er al voor betaald.

Je kunt ook de proef op de som nemen. Ga draaien op een feestje waarvan je weet dat de zaaleigenaar de BUMA heeft betaald en draai daar met illi muziek. Bel de buma en nodig ze uit voor een controle....

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## DeMennooos

Even ter aanvulling.

Crazy:
Een film vertoon je, muziek in welke vorm dan ook breng je ten gehore <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Het muziekgebruik wordt afgekocht. Lokale omroepen betalen een vast bedrag per maand of jaar om muziek te mogen uitzenden. 
Als de zaaleigenaar die rechten al betaald hoef je volgens mij niet nog een keer die rechten te betalen, maar alleen als je dus met de originele geluidsdrager werkt.
Je mag voor eigen gebruik een reserve kopie maken voor het geval dat het origineel beschadigd. Een zaaleigenaar mag van zijn collectie een kopie maken en met die kopie werken, maar is verplicht om bij controle direct het origineel te overleggen.

De vraag of een mp3 bestand dan illegaal is wanneer de zaaleigenaar de rechten betaald is JA! Een mp3tje is per definitie illegaal.
En dan komt er weer een maar  :Smile: 
Een zaaleigenaar kan een muziekautomaat hebben staan die werkt met mp3 bestanden. Die bestanden worden via een abonnement in "licentie" gegeven. Dus die zijn dan wel weer legaal.
Maar het draaien met gedownloade of zelf geripte mp3 files is dus wel illegaal.
Tenzij je zelf al die nummer gaat in licentieren, rechten van gaat betalen dan mag het weer wel. Maar als je zover komt moet je wel ff naar mij bellen want dan wil ik wel een percentage meepikken van het licentieren <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## crazydj16

Menno: 
ik ben ervan op de hoogte dat je films vertoont en muziek te gehore brengt, het was als voorbeeld bedoeld.

In het jeugdcentrum waar ik werk worden regelmatig films vertoont en iedere film moet op een speciaal formulier worden doorgegeven aan een (kweenie welke) instantie worden doorgegeven.

zo'n systeem zou dus ook met mp3's kunnen, wat uiteindelijk wel een hoop adminstratieve zooi geeft, en vrij fraudegevoelig is. maarja, twas ook maar bedoeld als voorbeeld. Zal inderdaad ook een prijzig grapje worden, voor ieder nummer rechten betalen. 

grtz

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## pieterjan

ik wil nog even reageren op wat ik een blz terug heb gezegt wat ik zeg is waar want ik heb het gehoordt van iemand die ook een drive in show heeft en die heeft buma een keer gebld en het gevraagt zodoende dat ik dat dus wist maar hij zegt dat het dan wel mag als het een besloten feest is een een aantal mensen hier op het forum zeggen dat het niet mag meschien dat mod het weet<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

pieter-jan jochems
jochems drive in shows

----------


## Hermie

Punt:. Comma:, HOOFDLETTER:HHHHHHH
Sorry, hep ff je site bekeken, en krijg hiervan niet het idee dat die vriend het meest betrouwbaar is. Volgens mij zit in voorgaande posting's meer waarheid. Illegaal blijft illegaal!!!!

----------


## Reemski

Zo'n verhaal van per nummer betalen heb ik ook gehoord. Maar voor een drive-in (e.d.) is dat inderdaad geen doen. 

En waarom is een mp3 per definitie illigaal? In principe is een copie van een cd (in welke vorm dan ook) hetzelfde als een geripte mp3. Of is hier een wet van toepassing die ik nog niet ken?

Ga als ik tijd heb toch maar eens de BUMA site doorspitten.

----------


## DeMennooos

Reemski, je zegt het zelf al.
Een mp3 is een kopie. En een kopie mag maar alleen voor eigen gebruik. De stelling van de BUMA is gewoon dat MP3 illegaal is. En er zijn bepaalde omstandigheden waarin dat niet het geval is zoals bijvoorbeeld zo'n mp3 systeem met abonnement.

Maar als je het precies wilt weten.... www.buma.nl en ff bellen. Want daar zitten de gasten die het horen te weten.


Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## pieterjan

Ik weet het ook niet meer !! <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>

pieter-jan jochems
jochems drive in shows

----------


## Joost van Ens

Op 16 maart vorig jaar door mij geplaats.

Misschien hebben jullie er wat aan.

groeten

Ik was vanmiddag op de horeca beurs in zwolle, en heb even informatie ingewonnen over dit onderwerp bij zo'n musiccomputer verkoper. Ik kreeg van hem het volgende papier, opgesteld door de nvpi en de stemra op 1 augustus 2000

Achtergrond muziek in de horeca

Muziek is niet meer weg te denken uit onze huidige samenleving. Dagelijks worden wij er mee geconfronteerd. Via radio, televisie en in bioscopen, in winkels en horecagelegenheden.

Als horeca-exploitant kunt u kiezen voor het afspelen van in de winkel aangeschafte cd's, of voor de muziek die de vele radiozenders ons brengen, of u betrekt muziek van professionele achtergrondmuziek aanbieders. Daarnaast zijn er apparaten op de markt waarmee u zelf digitaal kunt opnemen (kopiëren).

Als belangenbehartigers van componisten, tekstschrijvers, muziekuitgevers en platenproducenten maken wij, de NVPI en Stemra, u er op attent dat het zelf kopiëren van muziek, met het doel de kopie ten gehore te brengen in openbare ruimten, niet is toegestaan, zonder de uitdrukkelijke toestemming van de makers en mastereigenaren van het betreffend muziekwerk, ook niet als u zelf in het bezit bent van een originele opname (bijvoorbeeld een cd).

Horeca-exploitanten, of andere ondernemers, die zelf muziek vastleggen en daarna in hun zaak afspelen zonder toestemming van de rechthebbenden op die muziekwerken zijn ingevolge de Auteurswet 1912 en de Wet op de Naburige Rechten in overtreding. Zowel de NVPI als Stemra zullen hier in voorkomende gevallen tegen optreden.

Wij adviseren u dan ook om achtergrondmuziek uitsluitend te betrekken via de professionele aanbieders van achtergrondmuziek die van de NVPI en de Stemra toestemming hebben gekregen om deze muziek aan u te leveren. Wij sturen u, op verzoek, graag een overzicht van deze bedrijven. 

Voor nadere inlichtingen kunt u contact opnemen met Stemra (020-347 04 18) of de NVPI (035-625 44 11).

Hilversum / Amstelveen, 1 augustus 2000


Het ziet er dus naar uit jan, dat je weer met die zware cd's moet gaan zeulen.

groeten

----------


## -Aart-

Eigenlijk mag ons MP3-gebeuren dus ook niet. Tsja, het is een beetje een keus tussen 2 dingen: of mensen nemen volledig hun eigen muziek me als ze bardraaien (mag al helemaal niet) of we zorgen dat ze de bij ons in bezit zijnde CD's kunnen gebruiken. Overigens weet ik zeker dat we een jaarcontract voor die achtergrondmuziek hebben, maar of we ook een `5 dagen per maand' contract voor amusementsmuziek hebben betwijfel ik.... Ga ik eens navragen.

Lees allemaal ook eens:

http://www.bumastemra.nl/bumainternet/text.nsf/69A33314CBB9831088256A810062B533/$file/tariefhoreca.pdf

Gewoon van de bumasite geplukt. Die is trouwens het laatste jaar wel behoorlijk verbeterd vind ik, vroeger was het echt een hel om iets te vinden.
Hoe het nu pricies zit met drive-in dingen weet ik niet, maar het lijkt er nog het meest op dat je dan gewoon per dag betaald als de zaaleigenaar niets geregeld heeft als een amusementsmuziekcontract.

[edit]
Even een raar idee hoor....
Stel eens, Buma verzint een speciaal tarief voor ongelimiteerd gebruik van wat voor muziek dan ook van welk medium dan ook in een ruimte met een bepaalde oppervlakte (of een bepaald aantal mensen) gedurende een bepaalde tijd (van een uurtje tot het gehele jaar door zoals bij ons)Betalen met een vast contract of  een simpel `invullen en opsturen'-papiertje. Als zoiets b.v. voor ons E 5.000 per jaar zou kosten zouden we het denk ik onmiddelijk doen. Nooit meer CD's kopen met nummers die je nooit draait maar waar je wel voor betaald. Als iemand een leuke CD meeneemt: huppatee Mp3-en die hap! 
- Makkelijk te controleren
- Meer inkomsten voor Buma
- Voordeliger voor de gebruiker
- Vooruitstrevend: zeg nu zelf, ook al zetten ze de gehele politiemacht in n.l. erop, je kunt alleen de grote jongens najagen zoals het nu gaat. Dat betekend dat die serieus beconcurreerd kunnen worden door een heleboel illegale kleintjes. Dat schiet op <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>
Buma loopt nu zowiezo achter de feiten aan denk ik....
[/edit]

----------


## )jeroen(

Jeroen, een vraag: was die Pc voor mp3's voor AD? Die had hem namelijk ook van jou zei die...

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## maico

Persoonlijk vind ik dat wanneer je met mp3 draait je niet echt draait. Het is allemaal een beetje nep, maar er is ook deels gemak bij. Als je het toch echt wilt gebruiken dan moet je op internet een beetje goed zoeken, want hierop staan genoeg betrouwbaar mp3-DJ programma's die je gewoon kunt downloaden. Mijn ervaringen ermee is dat je je niet echt interactief met de muziek kunt bemoeien en dit kan men wel wanneer je met platen draait.

hands

----------


## )jeroen(

Wil jij even zeggen waar ik een 19" bedieningspaneel kan downloaden? :Smile: . 

Zelf zal ik niet met mp3 gaan draaien, maar ik geef toe, zo'n 19" paneeltje erbij maakt het eigenlijk gewoon een dubbele cd speler..

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## Pulse

Heeft iemand een idee wat men doet in het geval dat je de pech hebt betrapt te worden op het bezit en gebruik van illegale muziek op een (bescheiden) feest/fuif ?
Dit vroeg ik me eigenlijk wel eens af. Zoiets als installatie in beslag nemen of zo doen ze toch niet ofwel ?

----------


## DeMennooos

Zou me nix verbazen als ze het ter plekke in laden en dat jij je later mag komen verantwoorden voor een of andere rechter met de kans op een leuke geld boete.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## -Aart-

Heb geen idee wat ze onmiddelijk doen, maar een `leuke' naheffing en een boete zit er natuurlijk dik in <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>.




> citaat:
> Wil jij even zeggen waar ik een 19" bedieningspaneel kan downloaden?



Op zich is zo'n paneel niet veel meer dan een verzameling knoppie's en 2 LCD's (en misschien nog wat ledjes ofzo) aan een simpele interface. Zelfbouw lijkt mij heel goed te doen, als je maar software hebt die jouw fraaie knutsel begrijpt <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Iemand daar info over toevallig ?? 
Draaien met de muis kan ik me nix bij voorstellen eigenlijk,zelfs niet voor achter de bar. (muizen, iigeval die van logipech lusten _geen_ bier)

----------


## maico

Bij een bescheiden feest komt men meestal niet langs. Al deze rechten lopen via Buma Stemra, als je hier meer info over wilt hebben zou ik eens gaan kijken op www.bumastemra.nl
Hierop staat alles op wat je over illegale muziek wilt/moet weten.

Groet Maico

DS Events: only vinyl and technics

----------


## djdabounce

Ik weet niet of dit nu het geval is maar het o zo bekende Napster zou voor een bepaald bedrag per maand de mp3s legaal verkopen. Wie weet hier meer over?

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## timescape

Halloa, 

oud topicje even bovengehaald...
staan nogal wat reacties in over de betrouwbaarheid en traagheid van de controllers, van verschillende muzieksystemen. 

Well bill....2005 ! What about it ?

Ben aan het rondkijken voor een muzieksysteem, om mee op pad te gaan voor de drive-in. Inmiddels sjouwen wij altijd 8 koffers cd's mee (en er zijn er vast die er meer bijhebben), en ik ben weleens benieuwd of dit handiger kan. 

Muziek zelf (illegaal) downloaden hou ik helemaal ni van, dus een muziekabonnemet zou er zeker bijkomen. Nu heb ik via BPMstudio gezien dat er bv een abonnement is van 18,- p. week, en dan krijg je dus 2 mp3 cd's per maand, + downloaden van nieuwe hits over internet. Hierbij hoort ook een basispakket. Mij lijkt dit echt niet veel, en zeker interessant. Alleen :

Iemand ervaring met de huidige controllers ? (BPM, PCDJ of wat dan ook ?
Is zo'n abonnement een beetje volledig ? Mij lijkt het dat de golden-oldies er zeker niet in zullen zitten, en je dus nog zelf flink aan het downloaden moet ? 

Wie weet meer ?

Vriendelijke groet, 

J. Martens !

----------


## Danny duyts

Bij het afsluiten van het abbo krijg je eerst een harde schijf toegestuurd waar zo'n beetjuh 50.000 nummers op staan. Je moet dan eerst de nummers uitzoeken die je wilt houden. De kosten van je abbo bepalen namelijk ook hoeveel het maxium aantal nummers is die je op de harde schijf mag hebben staan dit ivm de buma. Ik heb zelf al een heel aantal jaren het abbo van bpm en het bevalt zeer goed. Het is zeker zeer volledig en de nummers die je elke maand toegezonden krijgt zijn toch wel de nummers die er die maand uitspringen. En je praat toch maandelijks over zon 250 nummers.

Zelf heb ik dan ook nog al men cd'tjus geript. Hierdoor heb ik natuurlijk een best bestand aan nummers gekregen. Je moet alleen zorgen dat je bij controle kunt aantonen welke bestanden je huurt via je abbo en welke je hebt geript van orginele cd'tjus.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Danny Duyts

----------


## jurjen_barel

Was het al niet eens in een ander topic aangehaald dat dit soort abbo's alleen mogen in de horeca (dus in de zin van een zacht achtergrondmuziekje) en niet bij een drive-in?

Dan is het volgens mij ook spijtig voor J&H zelf die onlangs een dergelijk systeem hebben geintroduceerd in hun eigen webshop... (zie: MusicPlayer mp3 System).  :Frown:

----------


## Danny duyts

na contact met diverse instanties ben ik tot een andere conclusie gekomen.

----------


## Banned

Wat ik tot vandaag weet is dat het niet mag !

Je hebt het recht om te MOGEN kopieren niet OM HET IN OPENBARE GELEGENHEDEN TER GEHORE BRENGEN.

Mensen dit is NEDERLAND HET LAND WAAR DE WETTEN KROM ZIJN !

Ander voorbeeld is : Je mag opvoersetjes voor je brommer kopen maar je mag ze niet gebruiken !

----------


## stompinne

> citaat:_Geplaatst door mephisto_
> 
> Wat ik tot vandaag weet is dat het niet mag !
> 
> Je hebt het recht om te MOGEN kopieren niet OM HET IN OPENBARE GELEGENHEDEN TER GEHORE BRENGEN.



Indien dit in Nederland verboden is, dan moet dit in een wet gegoten, beschreven staan, zoniet...

----------


## Banned

Er staat NIET in de WET beschreven maar er is wel een regel van de BUMA STEMRA :

Bij het kopen van een brandbare CD koop je het recht om te MOGEN kopieren niet om deze aan derden ter gehorebrengen in openbare ruimtes. 

CD mag alleen in huiselijke sfeer gebruikt worden en moet de originele geluidsbron aanwezig zijn.

Zo wordt het ongeveer omschreven.

Bij het kopen van LEGE cd"s Koop je niet alleen de cd maar ook het RECHT om te mogen kopieren.

Verders niets er zijn ook wetten die de artiesten beschermen van diefstal van hun produkt ( Kopieren dus )

KOPIEREN = DIEFSTAL

DIEFSTAL = STRAFBAAR

We kunnen deze discussie aan blijven gaan maar het mag gewoonweg niet hoe hoog je ook springt.

----------


## jens

Ik vind dat het gebruik van een computer met muziek moet kunnen waneer:

- je alles thuis orgineel in bezit heb
- je het maximaal 1x kopieerd ( dus niet 1 cd voor 7 roadshows gebruikt)
- je het orgineel blijft bijkopen en invoert

op deze manier vind ik een computer een rieele oplossing om je shows compacter te maken. en ik denk ook dat het serieuse bedrijfs leven hier wel iets meer aan heeft. 

Verder moet ik ook toegeven dat ik wel eens wat hits (de bekende nu hip en volgende maand dood hits ) ook wel is van i net afpluk..... maar verder heb ik alles orgineel in de koffer.
ik hou zio ie zo niet van de gekopieerde bende, en ik vind het nog amaturistisch overkomen ook.

wel vind ik dat ze eens moeten kijken naar een oplossing om bijvoorbeeld voor het bedrijfs leven legale verzamel cd's te ontwikkelen of iets dergelijks.....want van al die singels kopen word je ook niet wijs en wachten op een verzameltje kan soms lang duren ( hitzones, dance smash hits) mischien dat dit ook wel een beetje de ilegale mp3's in de horeca tegen gaat. maar ondanks dat denk ik dat iedereen het toch blijft doen. mischien over een jaar of 20 weer een thema feest met op de flyer "dj's met echte cd's".....of "het geluid van de oudewetse laser"

----------


## DJ.T

Er is een verschil tussen vinden en mogen.
Verder is dit onderwerp naar ik dacht toch wel redelijk vaak herkauwd.
Alle mogelijk oplossingen, regels, wetten, instanties, verenigingen, doelgroepen, enz. zijn al in meerdere topics langs geweest.
Ik acht de kans miniem dat je over dit onderwerp nog iets kan zeggen wat nog niet gezegt is in een bepaalde vorm.

----------


## timescape

Oke, 
en daarom begin ik ook geen nieuw topic. 
Vaak herkauwd en veel gezegd...maar blijkbaar nog steeds niet duidelijk, want er kan niemand een duidelijk antwoord geven ? 

Ook de site van Buma/Stemra geeft mij weinig inzicht...toch maar eens gaan mailen met die mannen...

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> Was het al niet eens in een ander topic aangehaald dat dit soort abbo's alleen mogen in de horeca (dus in de zin van een zacht achtergrondmuziekje) en niet bij een drive-in?
> 
> Dan is het volgens mij ook spijtig voor J&H zelf die onlangs een dergelijk systeem hebben geintroduceerd in hun eigen webshop... (zie: MusicPlayer mp3 System).



Klopt helemaal! Heb het nog even opgezocht en gevraagt. Je mag BPM alleen hebben als achtergrond muziek. Eigelijk wel raar maar toch het is zo.[} :Smile: ]
Cd's die je koopt mag je eigelijk ook alleen in huiselijke sfeeren afspelen. Maar dat is meerdere keren gezecht geloof ik in dit topic.

----------


## timescape

> citaat:Klopt helemaal! Heb het nog even opgezocht en gevraagt. Je mag BPM alleen hebben als achtergrond muziek. Eigelijk wel raar maar toch het is zo.[}]
> Cd's die je koopt mag je eigelijk ook alleen in huiselijke sfeeren afspelen. Maar dat is meerdere keren gezecht geloof ik in dit topic.



Huh...hoe denken ze bij de KvK dan in ***snaam hoe wij ons "beroep" uitoefenen ?
Wil niet weer heel de discussie beginnen, maar mij is ook wel eens verteld dat de cafe-eigenaar/organisator zorg dient te dragen voor de buma/stemra bijdragen ? Klopt niet ?

----------


## Boi

> citaat:Wil niet weer heel de discussie beginnen, maar mij is ook wel eens verteld dat de cafe-eigenaar/organisator zorg dient te dragen voor de buma/stemra bijdragen ? Klopt niet?



Iedere openbare gelenheid waar niet eigen muziek te gehore wordt gebracht is aan Buma/Stemra verplicht, vast maand bedrag en aan de ...., weet niet meer hoe ze heten maar dat is de stichting voor de Nederlandse artiesten. Dit is een aparte firma naast Buma/Stemra, geloof dat ze tegenwoordig via Buma/Stemra werken.

Ook de MP systemen voor de Horeca vallen standaard onder Buma/Stemra en dit wordt geïnd via het abonnement op basis van het contract van het aantal nummers wat je op de HD hebt, wanneer je als DJ on the road met zo'n systeem wilt werken zal je je dus zelf bij Buma/Stemra moeten inschrijven om via deze weg je vak als artiest te willen/kunnen uitoefenen. 
Indien je zelf iets organiseert dan ben jij dus de verantwoordelijke persoon om dit eerst bij Buma/Stemra te melden en een contract met ze af te sluiten voor 1 evenement waarbij de afrekening later volgt na het inleveren van het draailijstje.
Behalve dat je dus de Buma/Stemra rechten hebt betaald bij aankoop van een nummer(single of complete CD) ben je namelijk ook verplicht een afdraging te doen iedere keer als je een nummer ten gehore hebt gebracht. Behalve als je zelf een nummer hebt samengesteld, dan behoor je al betaald te hebben voor het gebruik (van delen) van het werk van een ander, inclusief toestemming of je het wel mag gebruiken. Hierna als je je eigen werk aangeeft bij Buma/Stemra krijg je zelf een vergoeding van Buma/Stemra als je je eigen werk ten gehore hebt gebracht, hier betaal je natuurlijk wel een jaarlijkse bijdrage voor aan Buma/Stemra.
groetjes
Boi

Citaat Buma/Stemra site:
Ben je DJ en treed je op tijdens een Dance-Event ? Dan is het volgende van belang om te weten !

De organisator heeft met Buma een overeenkomst gesloten waarmee hij tegen betaling het recht heeft gekregen muziek openbaar te maken.
Het geïncasseerde geld wil Buma graag verdelen over de auteurs/componisten van de op het evenement gebruikte muziek.
Hiervoor heeft Buma opgaven nodig van de gebruikte muziek.
Als DJ speel je een belangrijke rol in het verzamelen van deze informatie!
Want, jij weet als geen ander welke muziek tijdens het optreden is gebruikt.
Zeker wanneer je zelf muziek schrijft en draait, loont het de moeite Buma te voorzien van een opgave van het gebruikte repertoire.
Aan de hand van de opgaven kan Buma de gelden uitkeren aan de auteurs/componisten van het gebruikte repertoire, waaronder wellicht jezelf. 

Op de repertoire-opgave, die je hieronder kunt downloaden, moet altijd het volgende worden vermeld:

Vermeld duidelijk op welk evenement de opgave betrekking heeft.
Vermeld je artiestennaam én je eigen naam, en bij voorkeur je Buma/Stemranummer.
Alle ten gehore gebrachte muziekwerken moeten vermeld zijn (dus niet alleen de titels waarvan je zelf de auteur bent).
Bij elke titel moet minimaal één van de rechthebbenden vermeld zijn. Dat wil zeggen: één van de componisten of tekstdichters. De vermelding van de uitvoerend artiest van het muziekwerk is prettig als extra informatie, maar niet voldoende.

Opgaven van Events uit 2003 moeten vòòr 1 juli 2004 bij Buma binnen zijn om te kunnen worden verwerkt voor de afrekening Buma Algemene Rechten over 2003, die in oktober 2004 wordt verstuurd. Dus: vul het repertoire-opgave formulier zo snel mogelijk in (als je het direct doet, dan heb je alle gegevens nog paraat !) en stuur het naar Buma/Stemra.

Mocht je nog vragen hebben dan kun je contact opnemen met Nynke Zeilstra of Hans Stekelenburg, van afdeling Relatiebeheer, doorkiesnummer (023) 799 78 89.
Of per mail: Nynke.Zeilstra@bumastemra.nl en Hans.Stekelenburg@bumastemra.nl


Download hier de repertoire-opgave [url]http://www.bumastemra.nl/InterXtranet/binarycontent?artid=278381&cont

----------


## timescape

Amai....
dan kan ik dus een mannetje extra gaan inhuren, als je ziet hoe snel sommige platen er doorheen geramd worden...
Zeker bij een apres-ski achtig feestje, gebeurt het vaker dat een plaat slecht s 1 a 2 seconden de ruimte mag vullen!
Dan ga ik medelijden krijgen met degene die die lijsten in zou moeten vullen...en alle componisten of tekstdichters opzoeken...haha...is toch geen doen ?

Even eerlijk dan...hoeveel mensen zijn er hier die dat doen ? 
NL moet lekker doorgaan zo...pff...dacht dat cultuur zo belangrijk was in NL. Meer regels als plezier lijkt mij zo!

Maja...

----------


## Poelmans

ik weet niet wat jullie in nederland doen met die lijstjes, maar hier in belgie hebben de meeste DJs gewoon een kant en klaar lijstje, ongeacht van wat er echt gedraaid is: afprinten en bij het formulier nieten maar! Het is zelfs zo dat als je je registreert bij sabam je gewoon je nummer op dat formulier moet zetten, en dan maandelijks een lijst moet opsturen naar sabam, die dan geldt voor alle feestjes die jij die maand heb gedraaid.

bij ons is het zo dat als je dat formulier van gespeelde werken niet invult, sabam eventueel een extra vergoeding kan vragen. Maar ik ken genoeg organisaties die nooit dat formuliertje hebben ingeleverd en nooit meer hebben moeten betalen...

----------


## Break the silence

Dit is niet enkel in NL, maar ook in België hoor ...

Als je regelmatig draait dan heb je wel de mogelijkheid om 3-maandelijks een "programma" binnen te brengen, d.w.z. dat je een gelijkaardige lijst eens om de 3 maand invult, waarop je de nummers invult die je regelmatig gedraaid hebt de voorbije 3 maand. 
In dit geval krijg je van Sabam een soort registratienummer. Verder hoef je dan op een event als ze je een dergelijk document onder je neus duwen enkel dit nummer in te vullen...

Maar ik vraag me ook wel af in hoeverre dit toegepast wordt. Ik heb ondertussen al enkele keren op vrij grote fuiven gedraaid hier in de buurt, en heb nog nooit zoiets voorgeschoteld gekregen (zou in principe wel moeten)

----------


## Banned

ik denk dat er zoiets nooit voorgeschoteld wordt .

als je staat ingeschreven als DJ heb jezelf die verantwoordelijkheid in handen.

Jij moet opgeven wat jij de laatste maand hebt gedraait en eventueel waar .......

dat hoeft niet diegene te doen die jou heeft ingehuurd.

Mochten ze je een keer controleren en ze willen kwaad maken ze voor jou een berekening waarvan je stijl achterover valt.

Kijken ze gewoon naar de datum van inschrijving en maken ze gewoon een gemiddelde berekening net zoals laatst in Italie ( was dat geen 2 miljoen euro boete ) voor het gebruik van mp3 EN COPIE'S ??

Was geloof ik bij Gigi D'Agustino

Toch zonde van je geld .........................

Ik denk dat als de Buma in Nederland strenger gaat controleren dat er veel drive in shows wegvallen ( diegene die niet voor hun boterham werken ) Er komen steeds meer drive in shows op de markt met inschrijving omdat het een vrije ondernemeing is. 80% daarvan leeft hier niet van en is het gewoon een hobby ! overdag werken bij een baas.

En juist die bedrijven maken het voor de serieuze kant een stuk moeilijker.

Niet alleen op dit gebied maar ook op inkomsten. 

Als een goed bedrijf de kosten berekent en daar zijn vraagprijs op basseert is ie meestal te duur want jantje op de hoek komt voor 50 euro ............... Ik denk dat de meeste me wel begrijpen die hier opzitten.

Maar dat is een ander onderwerp.

----------


## timescape

Idd, dat is een heel ander onderwerp...
ook het verzoek om hier niet verder op in te gaan, ik wil graag weten hoe ik eerlijk en legaal muziek kan afspelen, en zal hier ook gewoon voor betalen indien nodig. 
Verder is het voor mij ook hobby, maar we schrijven ons ook niet voor niks in bij de KvK...had dan ook niet gehoeven. 

Groeten

----------


## Boi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door timescape_
> 
> Idd, dat is een heel ander onderwerp...
> ook het verzoek om hier niet verder op in te gaan, ik wil graag weten hoe ik eerlijk en legaal muziek kan afspelen, en zal hier ook gewoon voor betalen indien nodig. 
> Verder is het voor mij ook hobby, maar we schrijven ons ook niet voor niks in bij de KvK...had dan ook niet gehoeven. 
> 
> Groeten



Gewoon even het stukje lezen van de Buma/Stemra voor DJ's en dan weet je het. En anders kan je ze gewoon bellen en dan leggen ze uit hoe het precies werkt. Je kan je zelfs inschrijven als artiest die werk van een ander ten gehore brengt, en het instrument zijn CD's of MP3's.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## marcel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door timescape_
> 
> Halloa, 
> 
> oud topicje even bovengehaald...
> staan nogal wat reacties in over de betrouwbaarheid en traagheid van de controllers, van verschillende muzieksystemen. 
> 
> Well bill....2005 ! What about it ?



Leuk dat een door mij gestart onderwerp uit 2000 weer wat aandacht krijgt, voel me dan ook verplicht om even te reageren.

De betrouwbaarheid van de systemen is er behoorlijk op vooruit gegaan. Het huidige Windows XP biedt een betrouwbare en stabiele basis om met een gerust hart op pad te gaan. Overigeens is ook Windows 2000 stabiel en betrouwbaar genoeg om mee op pad te gaan. Bij het starten van dit topic werkte vrijwel iedereen nog op Windows 95/98, en daarmee zou ik het niet aandurven in een volle zaal.

Enige weken terug heb ik zelf eindelijk de knoop doorgehakt, en ben inmiddels begonnen met het draaien vanuit een laptop met PCDJ software. Heb er nu een aantal klusjes mee gewerkt en moet zeggen dat het tot op heden boven verwachting functioneert, en dan heb ik de controller nog niet eens in huis. Heb deze wel besteld (de DAC-3, de nieuwste PCDJ 19" controller), maar deze is pas vanaf volgende maand (juni) leverbaar. Heb in de afgelopen periode ook een paar keer gebruik kunnen maken van een PCDJ DAC-2 controller, en ook dat viel me zeker niet tegen.

Werkten de eerste controllers nog met een, relatief langzame, seriële verbinding, tegenwoordig gebruikt men USB wat de snelheid vrijwel gelijk, of zelfs geheel gelijk trekt met de bekende 19" CD controllers. De nieuwe DAC-3 werkt met een USB2 aansluiting, wat de reactie snelheid alleen maar ten goede zal komen.

Ook de kosten van een ruime opslagcapaciteit zijn in de afgelopen 5 jaar enorn gedaald, een HDD van 200 gig of meer kost je tegenwoordig de kop niet meer, terwijl we 5 jaar terug alleen nog maar konden dromen van 200 gig op één schijf. Het opslaan in hoge bitrate's van je mp3's is dus ook geen probleem meer, en dat komt de geluidskwaliteit uiteraard weer zeer ten goede.





> citaat:Ben aan het rondkijken voor een muzieksysteem, om mee op pad te gaan voor de drive-in. Inmiddels sjouwen wij altijd 8 koffers cd's mee (en er zijn er vast die er meer bijhebben), en ik ben weleens benieuwd of dit handiger kan.



Handiger kan het nu dus zeker. Zoals gezegt ga ik nu met een laptop op pad, in combinatie met een externe USB geluidskaart (om beide spelers van de PCDJ software te kunnen scheiden, dus elk op een eigen fader). Verzoekjes zijn nu in een fractie van een seconde gevonden, en voordat de aanvrager zich kan omdraaien zou je de plaat al kunnen instarten.

Op dit moment hou ik m'n CD koffertjes er nog braaf bij, en zie ik het gebruik van de laptop als experiment. Op dit moment kan ik m'n klusjes voor 95% vanuit de laptop draaien, en ben daarbij nog geen noemenswaardige problemen tegen gekomen. Als ik de controller straks binnen heb, en het gebruik ervan voldoende onder de knie heb, is het de bedoeling om één cd koffer als back-up case in te richten, met daarin de minimaal vereiste collectie om een avond mee te kunnen doen, voor het geval er toch een computer probleem ontstaat.

[quote]citaat:Muziek zelf (illegaal) downloaden hou ik helemaal ni van, dus een muziekabonnemet zou er zeker bijkomen. Nu heb ik via BPMstudio gezien dat er bv een abonnement is van 18,- p. week, en dan krijg je dus 2 mp3 cd's per maand, + downloaden van nieuwe hits over internet. Hierbij hoort ook een basispakket. Mij lijkt dit echt niet veel, en zeker interessant. Is zo'n abonnement een beetje volledig ? Mij lijkt het dat de golden-oldies er zeker niet in zullen zitten, en je dus nog zelf flink aan he

----------


## Boi

> citaat:
> Ik zal het nu niet hebben over de hele regelgeving, maar voor mij staat het als een paal boven water dat de huidige auteurswet op de schop moet.
> 
> Marcel



Daar heb je gelijk in, maar de auteurswet is hier en daar al aangepast in suplementen op de wet. Dat ze nog achterlopen op nieuwe technieken klopt maar aangezien de materie nogal complex is en er niet 1 maar meerdere daarover voorstellen moeten indienen om tot een wetgeving te komen zal het nog wel een tijdje in het grijze gebied blijven hangen hoe het nu moet met MP3 bestanden waarvan je zelf de originele muziekbestanden legaal bezit en het ten gehore brengen daarvan.
groetjes
Boi
PS: Misschien een idee om dit probleem eens voor te leggen bij Buma/Stemra.

----------


## timescape

Hmzz..

ten eerste ben ik blij dat er nu toch gewoon volop serieuze reacties komen waar ik iets aan heb, bedankt ! 
ten tweede..alles even laten inwerken, en contact zoeken met B/S. Hierbij wil ik nog wel opmerken dat ik het wel zeer vreemd vind, dat je eigelijk zelf alles uit moet zoeken. Als ik een auto koop krijg je toch ook mooi alles thuisgestuurd ?

Verder: PCDJ schijnt nogal populair te zijn. Ik heb me nog niet echt verdiept in de verschillende programma's, weet iemand dealers omgeving Breda van dit systeem ?
Als ik achter PCDJ punt NL zet, kom ik bij een aanbieder van muziek abonnementen, echter volgens mij geen bekende? Encore had ik idd al vaker gehoord, via BPMstudio kom je ook bij hen terecht volgens mij.

Vast bedankt iedereen voor de bruikbare info !

Groeten !

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door timescape_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Klopt helemaal! Heb het nog even opgezocht en gevraagt. Je mag BPM alleen hebben als achtergrond muziek. Eigelijk wel raar maar toch het is zo.[}]
> ...



Sorry helemaal vergeten.[:I][:I][:I]
Het is toch zo dat de orgaisatie daar verantwoording voor draagt?

----------


## Boi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> Sorry helemaal vergeten.[:I][:I][:I]
> Het is toch zo dat de orgaisatie daar verantwoording voor draagt?



Dat ligt er aan of dat er een organisatie is die de volledige opzet opzich neemt of dat er een persoon cq bedrijf(je) opdracht krijgt om een disco party te organiseren cq de muziek te regelen, op dat moment verschuift dat naar de gene die zorg draagt voor het ten gehore brengen van de muziek.
groetjes
Boi

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Boyz_PC_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> ...



Ja of je moet in het contract hebben staan dat zij er verantwoordelijk voor zijn. :Smile:  Of zit ik er nu helemaal naast?
Bij kinder feestjes hoef je er zowiezo al niet op te rekenen.

----------


## Boi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Drive inn tnt_
> Ja of je moet in het contract hebben staan dat zij er verantwoordelijk voor zijn. Of zit ik er nu helemaal naast?
> Bij kinder feestjes hoef je er zowiezo al niet op te rekenen.



Nee, daar heb je het punt, zorg dat er een contract is waarin het beschreven staat wie waar voor zorg draagt.

groetjes
Boi

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ja, in je contract iemand anders verantwoordelijk laten zijn is een optie, maar denk je het volgende in:

De boete van (laten we dat italiaanse voorbeeld nemen) 2 miljoen euro gaat richting organisatie, omdat het in de eerste instantie in het contract geregeld is. De organisatie is daar niet zo blij mee en zoekt een andere zondebok: de drive-in!
Als je een drive-in show huurt verwacht je dat alles op orde is en dat ze verstand van zaken hebben. Hoe moeten die pino's van de organisatie weten dat je met illegale dingen draait? Dat stond namelijk niet in het contract genoemd, dus wisten ze niet dat ze daar rekening mee moesten houden.

Met een boete van 2 miljoen zal het dus een rechtzaak worden... Voor welke kant zal de rechter kiezen? De drive-in die een contract heeft met handtekening van de organisator? Of de organisator die beweert dat ze hem een potje hebben gelazerd? [xx(]

----------


## Boi

Tja hoe de italiaanse wet dat beschrijft is hun probleem, hier is het iets anders geregeld. De gene die in het contract zorg draagt voor de muziek en het ten gehore brengen daarvan is verantwoordelijk, punt. Is dat iemand anders dan de gene die het knopje aan en uit zet van de muziek stukken dan is hij verantwoordelijk voor wat de DJ('s) ten gehore brengen ook als dat illegale muziek stukken zijn en niet de DJ('s) zelf. Klinkt krom maar zo is de wet. 
groetjes
Boi

----------


## Intamin_AG

Ik hoor hier bijna niemand over PCDJ praten.. Allemaal bpmstudio. Nou ik heb ze allebei uitvoerig geprobeerd en, het gebruikersgemak van Pcdj walst echt zwaar over bpm heen  :Smile:  . Ik gebruik het bij de disco voor als ik "snel"een nummer moet zoeken. Voor de rest doe ik een hoop met de cdspelers.  Het mixen met mp3 spul kan goed gaan maar dan moet je zorgen dat je directx en de nieuwe mediacodex geinstalleerd hebt. Voor de rest niets op die pc.. dan werkt het als een trein.

Ik heb het zelfs aan de praat op een packard bell laptop! Hulde aan mij  :Wink: 

Over het gebeuren van"ik hoor wel degelijk verschil". Absoluut.. als ik een mp3 hebt op 62 kb ga ik ook over mijn nek maar zodra jij een mp3tje op 196 kb hebt dan zijn de verschillen zo minimaal dat het te verwaarlozen is..  Zorg wel dat de al je mp3's eerst gainscant. Dat ze iig even hard klinken. Da scheelt al een hele hoop. Tja en niet onder de 196 gaan zitten. dan ben je niet teveel ruimte kwijt en, je hoort geen verschil meer.

----------


## DeAl

Eén van de vaste bitrates is trouwens 192kbps en niet 196kbps.

----------


## @m3n

> Heb geen idee wat ze onmiddelijk doen, maar een `leuke' naheffing en een boete zit er natuurlijk dik in <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>.
> 
> 
> Op zich is zo'n paneel niet veel meer dan een verzameling knoppie's en 2 LCD's (en misschien nog wat ledjes ofzo) aan een simpele interface. Zelfbouw lijkt mij heel goed te doen, als je maar software hebt die jouw fraaie knutsel begrijpt <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Iemand daar info over toevallig ?? 
> Draaien met de muis kan ik me nix bij voorstellen eigenlijk,zelfs niet voor achter de bar. (muizen, iigeval die van logipech lusten _geen_ bier)
> 
> Aart Schipper




mss een oud onderwerp, maar ja zelfbouw kan idd. Ik heb indertijd op het forum van Dss Dj iemand gevonden (spanjaard) die draait met zo een zelfbouw. Je kan je zelfbouw gebruiken wanneer je in je sofware gebruik kan maken van je toetsenbord. 
ik ken je eventueel uitleggen hoe dit precies in zen werk gaat volgen hem, heb nu wel de mail niet bij de hand staat op andere pc.


grtzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------

